# 3 nice blues ideas



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Grab and go - let me know if you have feedback.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Sweet


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Your last couple of blues lessons were great for me, approaching the note from outside the scale & starting on the four, both immediately put to use.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Glad to hear it, Ray!


----------

